# need info on a bloodline



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

i just got a pup with chinaman/bolio/boomer bloodline i want to know if anyone heard of boomer bloodline and if its a good bloodline...


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

cant find much on him, from what i see hes a strong redboy dog this is his ped 








ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [35410] :: *SAMI THE ARAB'S BOOMER*


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

thank you for your help i hope i got a good mix


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

that's a nice redboy dog. sammie got's a good reputation for breeding quality bulldogs.


----------

